# dragon goby and knight goby as tank mates



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

is this possible or will the dragon goby get large enough to eat the knight goby?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Dragon gobies don't kill... anything. Except for maybe ghost shrimp and brine shrimp. They are gentle giants.


----------

